# Hearing protection recommendation!



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Going to purchase a 22 pistol for indoor target shooting and looking to purchase a good ( not the most expensive ) over the ear headset. I see many are equipped with an electronic system that somehow helps block louder sounds while enabling lower sounds like conversations. Totally Greek to me.
When at the range with a friend recently, he was using a standard over the ears protective headset and installing foam earplugs. Not sure if this is typical or perhaps just his method?
When looking on Amazon, the possibilities are endless and some models specify better for indoor sounds or exterior shooting. Recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have "muffs" that are not the best out there but they do the job. The ones I have a NRR 26 dB rating and you can get better ones now. One thing I recommend is for me I also use a foam ear plug just to cover what the muffs do not. The noise for new shooters can be excessive and for me still today you can get overwhelmed. It took me many trips to the range to get to tune out the noise level. I recommend you spend the money and get GOOD sound reduction. I bought x2 inexpensive muffs and now I am researching getting a better set. Use foam inserts as well! Hope this helps.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> I have "muffs" that are not the best out there but they do the job. The ones I have a NRR 26 dB rating and you can get better ones now. One thing I recommend is for me I also use a foam ear plug just to cover what the muffs do not. The noise for new shooters can be excessive and for me still today you can get overwhelmed. It took me many trips to the range to get to tune out the noise level. I recommend you spend the money and get GOOD sound reduction. I bought x2 inexpensive muffs and now I am researching getting a better set. Use foam inserts as well! Hope this helps.


Ok, thanks, guess I need to spend $80 (Amazon) or more than with the electronic enhancement.

I know what you mean about when mentioning excessive noise for new shooters. My first time at the range I walked into the shooting area all geared up and ready to go and then someone fired a shot and I just about jumped out of my skin! Newbie reaction I guess.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shop around and compare prices. Some ranges will lend or rent hearing protection until you can determine what works for you. I also use the foam inserts for added muffle. $80.00 will get you a good set but just shop around.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Protective shooting glasses are just as important as hearing protection._
Polycarbonate lenses seem to be the better choice.

The temple pieces of the glasses will interfere with the muffs' ability to control sound. They create a gap where they go under the muffs' cushions.
That's why you also need foam ear plugs. (They're supposed to be use-once-and-discard, but we wash them in soapy hot water, and rinse them well, and then re-use them.)


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Protective shooting glasses are just as important as hearing protection._
> Polycarbonate lenses seem to be the better choice.
> 
> The temple pieces of the glasses will interfere with the muffs' ability to control sound. They create a gap where they go under the muffs' cushions.
> That's why you also need foam ear plugs. (They're supposed to be use-once-and-discard, but we wash them in soapy hot water, and rinse them well, and then re-use them.)


I wear glasses so I'm going to order from Amazon a pair of shooting over glasses and as mentioned, I never realized they do provide a gap in the muff type hearing protection. I have a huge box of the in ear foam protector s from my construction days.
Should I be getting the amber safety glasses or clear?


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> Shop around and compare prices. Some ranges will lend or rent hearing protection until you can determine what works for you. I also use the foam inserts for added muffle. $80.00 will get you a good set but just shop around.


Thank you!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

My wife and I got these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NKSMPZW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

She loves hers, and we don't have to hear each other snore any more.

Oh wait, they're great for the range too.

Amber or clear lenses are your choice. I find the amber lenses more helpful in cloudy/rainy or dusk type light conditions.

They say a wife's voice is the same frequency as that generated by gun fire. 
If you stay married long enough, you'll get deaf to her voice. Which should also serve as hearing protection for the Range. (But I wouldn't bet my hearing on it).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rickcin said:


> ...Should I be getting the amber safety glasses or clear?


I dunno.
Mine are clear, but if you live somewhere very sunny, you might even want dark ones.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

For overall ear protection, Howard Leight Impact Pro are great! The only issue is they are bulky with long guns. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BGSI5...&pd_rd_r=2d4926ec-72d5-11e9-a9da-2171f603c15c

For eyes, I use Radians T-85 with interchangeable lenses.

https://www.safetycompany.com/safet...VADzc0j0z7ZJ0vzQ8cJwXnv9kOi-z3MoaAspkEALw_wcB


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

elvex plugs+ howard leight impact proswill do the trick


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I dunno.
> Mine are clear, but if you live somewhere very sunny, you might even want dark ones.


Indoor shooting only and I ask since by Buddy always wears the amber ones.
Maybe best to eventually get one pair of each.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Longhorn1986 said:


> For overall ear protection, Howard Leight Impact Pro are great! The only issue is they are bulky with long guns.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BGSI5...&pd_rd_r=2d4926ec-72d5-11e9-a9da-2171f603c15c
> 
> For eyes, I use Radians T-85 with interchangeable lenses.
> ...


Thank you for the info and I've read about that headset, it appears to be the best for the price with a high number for the sound reduction.

The glasses are also a good find, however, unfortunately I need over glasses.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Longhorn1986 said:


> For overall ear protection, Howard Leight Impact Pro are great! The only issue is they are bulky with long guns.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BGSI5...&pd_rd_r=2d4926ec-72d5-11e9-a9da-2171f603c15c
> 
> For eyes, I use Radians T-85 with interchangeable lenses.
> ...


 That headset seems to offer the most protection in reducing sound. 
I was wondering if you wear foam ear plug as well?
And, is the electronic low decibel feature really helpful?

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wear _both_ earplugs (foam, cheap) and the headset.

Hearing aids are very expensive, so avoid needing them (later).


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Wear _both_ earplugs (foam, cheap) and the headset.
> 
> Hearing aids are very expensive, so avoid needing them (later).


I totally agree however I would have thought there would have been better progress regarding noise canceling by now. I've lost enough of my hearing being in the construction industry my entire life. Now I need to preserve whatever it is I have left!


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

When shooting a long gun I use earplugs because they don’t interfere with getting my face down on the stock. When shooting pistols I use muffs because they are more convenient. When alone, I use passive muffs, but when shooting with my son I use electronic muffs so I can hear him talk. The electronic muffs do work, and I have no complaints. I got my electronic muffs on Amazon. They had good reviews, and weren’t as expensive as I expected. I think they were around $50. It’s fairly easy nowadays to find hearing protection with 27-30 dB NRR.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

The quietest earmuffs I ever used were some passive ones I found online cheap but the plastic band broke. As did the plastic band on my wife's. They were rated at 33db. I don't remember the name but I went to electronic ones because I couldn't hear the range masters speaking to me & can't read lips. I believe my Howard Leight Impact Pros used to be rated at 33db but I see they're now 30 db. They aren't as quiet but probably as quiet as any electronic ones. I see a lot of 22-24 db muffs & wonder who buys those. I also use Hearos Extreme Protection ear plugs rated at 33db. I've got sensitive ears I guess because sometimes plugs & muffs aren't enough at my indoor range. Like being inside a big bass drum. I've learned that the best time to shoot is Monday mornings. 2-3 lanes in use instead of 24 so it's much quieter. And no waiting to get in.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Babbalou1956 said:


> The quietest earmuffs I ever used were some passive ones I found online cheap but the plastic band broke. As did the plastic band on my wife's. They were rated at 33db. I don't remember the name but I went to electronic ones because I couldn't hear the range masters speaking to me & can't read lips. I believe my Howard Leight Impact Pros used to be rated at 33db but I see they're now 30 db. They aren't as quiet but probably as quiet as any electronic ones. I see a lot of 22-24 db muffs & wonder who buys those. I also use Hearos Extreme Protection ear plugs rated at 33db. I've got sensitive ears I guess because sometimes plugs & muffs aren't enough at my indoor range. Like being inside a big bass drum. I've learned that the best time to shoot is Monday mornings. 2-3 lanes in use instead of 24 so it's much quieter. And no waiting to get in.


I've found the Howard Leigh's Impact Pro w/amplification to be the best at reducing range noise. I was going to order those and use foam ear plugs as well. I really want the best I can get, within reason!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Babbalou1956 said:


> The quietest earmuffs I ever used were some passive ones I found online cheap but the plastic band broke. As did the plastic band on my wife's. They were rated at 33db. I don't remember the name but I went to electronic ones because I couldn't hear the range masters speaking to me & can't read lips. I believe my Howard Leight Impact Pros used to be rated at 33db but I see they're now 30 db. They aren't as quiet but probably as quiet as any electronic ones. I see a lot of 22-24 db muffs & wonder who buys those. I also use Hearos Extreme Protection ear plugs rated at 33db. I've got sensitive ears I guess because sometimes plugs & muffs aren't enough at my indoor range. Like being inside a big bass drum. I've learned that the best time to shoot is Monday mornings. 2-3 lanes in use instead of 24 so it's much quieter. And no waiting to get in.





Babbalou1956 said:


> The quietest earmuffs I ever used were some passive ones I found online cheap but the plastic band broke. As did the plastic band on my wife's. They were rated at 33db. I don't remember the name but I went to electronic ones because I couldn't hear the range masters speaking to me & can't read lips. I believe my Howard Leight Impact Pros used to be rated at 33db but I see they're now 30 db. They aren't as quiet but probably as quiet as any electronic ones. I see a lot of 22-24 db muffs & wonder who buys those. I also use Hearos Extreme Protection ear plugs rated at 33db. I've got sensitive ears I guess because sometimes plugs & muffs aren't enough at my indoor range. Like being inside a big bass drum. I've learned that the best time to shoot is Monday mornings. 2-3 lanes in use instead of 24 so it's much quieter. And no waiting to get in.


I'm going to get the HL Impact Pros as well, unless I find better.

Makes sense that Monday morning would be a slow time. I'll be shooting tomorrow at 10 am and it will be only my second time shooting.

Thanks


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Rickcin said:


> That headset seems to offer the most protection in reducing sound.
> I was wondering if you wear foam ear plug as well?
> And, is the electronic low decibel feature really helpful?
> 
> Thanks


Though it isn't necessary, I have started to wear earplugs with them at indoor ranges. At 55, my hearing isn't quite what it was at 25 and I'd like to keep what I have left.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Longhorn1986 said:


> Though it isn't necessary, I have started to wear earplugs with them at indoor ranges. At 55, my hearing isn't quite what it was at 25 and I'd like to keep what I have left.


Definitely


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I did purchase the HL Impact Pro set on Amazon and although I have nothing to compare them to, they work really well and I’m pleased with them.
They are definitely bulky but will fit in my small range bag ( that will be delivered today) and I like the electronic feature that enables low decibel conversations. It’s a great feature to have❗


----------

